# How many coders do you have?



## AMYE021 (Oct 20, 2009)

I am currently doing some research and I was wondering if people could tell me how many coders are in their department, how many providers, and if you do auditing only or auditing and claim denial managemnt.  Also, if you could tell me how often you typically audit and how many of your coders are certified that would be a big help.  

Thanks,

Amy


----------



## Anna Weaver (Oct 20, 2009)

*how many coders*

There's another thread on here concerning this topic also, but:

I'm the only coder for 33 physicians. I do audits (one to two a month), claim denials, and I code procedures for all the physicians who do them (about 8) each month. We are multi specialty so I get a variety of procedures. Gi, pulmonary, cardiothoracic, ortho, OB/GYN just to name a few. And I am availalbe to any of the offices that have questions concerning any coding issue from E/M to procedures and anything in between.


----------



## kevbshields (Oct 20, 2009)

We have eight (8) coders presently, excluding myself.  In addition, we have approval to recruit an Analyst to assist with various audits.  Audits/monitors are performed monthly and across several areas (lines of business, setting, etc).  Although they occur regularly, the contents of the monitor may change as targets arise and are remediated.

We are about a 120-bed facility and provide a wide range of services.  The provider count varies because we are a teaching facility.  We presently have two (2) coders not credentialed, although both have been within the organization a very long time and are retiring soon (they're so lucky!).  Currently I and one (1) coder participate actively in denial management.  Other than that, it is considered a billing or UR function.  

I hope this helps you.  I'd be free to discuss through private message, if you'd prefer.


----------

